# Vip-bets.ru



## vipbets (Oct 4, 2014)

Here I start to post my picks.
Every pick is available in Pinnacle and Bet365. 
Only big markets.
I have about 3-4 picks everyday. 
I will post only 1 or 2 from them.

Silver:

05.10 
Premier league. 
West-Ham-QPR
West-Ham  @1.91 (pinnacle)

Bronze:

05.10 
Ukraine Vyscha liga
Dynamo - Shakhtar
Dynamo @2.60 (bet365)


----------



## vipbets (Oct 4, 2014)

All tips available at Pinnacle , Bet365 and BetFair!


----------



## vipbets (Oct 5, 2014)

Two more for today 


05.10 Bundesliga
Wolfsburg-Augsburg
Wolfsburg @1.78 (Pinnacle)


05.10 Serie A
Lazio - Sassuolo
Lazio -1.5 @2,410 (Pinnacle)


----------



## vipbets (Oct 5, 2014)

Results:
Wolfsburg-Augsburg 1-0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Lazio - Sassuolo 3-2


----------



## vipbets (Oct 5, 2014)

West-Ham-QPR 2-0


----------



## vipbets (Oct 5, 2014)

our third-party monitor:
http://vipbetsru.blogabet.com


----------



## vipbets (Oct 5, 2014)

Dynamo - Shakhtar 1-0  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just good day! We have made 11,45% profit! (5 percent per bet)

Finally, I post some PERFECT TRAP for you!


----------



## vipbets (Oct 5, 2014)

Bets for tomorrow:

06.10 
Romania
ASA Targu Mures - CFR Cluj
Cluj @ 2,15 (Pinnacle)

06.10 
Serie B
Ternana - Avellino
Over(2.5) @ 2,41 (Pinnacle)


----------



## vipbets (Oct 5, 2014)

Two more picks for tomorrow will be posted.... TOMORROW!


----------



## vipbets (Oct 6, 2014)

I gave two paid picks last night:
Olimpo - Estudiantes
Estudiantes +0 @ 1,9
1-2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quilmes-Newells Old Boys
Exact total 2 or 3 @1,96
1-1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We made +9,3% profit last night!!!
Stay tuned!


----------



## vipbets (Oct 6, 2014)

My price:
1 month - 210 USD
1 week - 92 USD

If any highroller read this - just write me a private message!


----------



## vipbets (Oct 6, 2014)

06.10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Romania
ASA Targu Mures - CFR Cluj
Cluj @ 2,15 (Pinnacle)

06.10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Serie B
Ternana - Avellino
Over(2.5) @ 2,41 (Pinnacle)

We made +2,05% profit!


----------



## vipbets (Oct 6, 2014)

New picks:


07.10.2014
England. Johnstone's Paint Trophy.
Rochdale - Walsall 
Rochdale @ 2,07 (Pinnacle)

07.10.2014 
England. Johnstone's Paint Trophy.
Bury - Morecambe
Over 2,5 @ 2.06 (Pinnacle)

07.10.2014 
England. Johnstone's Paint Trophy.
Colchester - Gillingham
Colchester @2.09 (Pinnacle)

07.10.2014 
England. Johnstone's Paint Trophy.
Milton - Wimbledon
Milton -1 @ 1.819 (Pinnacle)


----------



## vipbets (Oct 7, 2014)

07.10.2014
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



England. Johnstone's Paint Trophy.
Rochdale - Walsall 
Rochdale @ 2,07 (Pinnacle)

07.10.2014  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



England. Johnstone's Paint Trophy.
Bury - Morecambe
Over 2,5 @ 2.06 (Pinnacle)

07.10.2014 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



England. Johnstone's Paint Trophy.
Colchester - Gillingham
Colchester @2.09 (Pinnacle)

07.10.2014 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



England. Johnstone's Paint Trophy.
Milton - Wimbledon
Milton -1 @ 1.819 (Pinnacle)

Total: -9,7% profit

Tips for tomorrow will be posted soon


----------



## vipbets (Oct 7, 2014)

Good night everyone!


----------



## vipbets (Oct 8, 2014)

Total +11,05% Profit


----------



## peleus (Oct 24, 2014)

Any more of new picks around so far?


----------



## vipbets (Oct 24, 2014)

peleus said:


> Any more of new picks around so far?


Yes, just a little break for a holidays


----------

